# 06 maxima help



## DJ SlimQ (Dec 15, 2006)

hello everyone! i am about to trade in my car for a 2006 nissan maxima sl. and i just want to know some information about it before proceedin on with the sale. i have never owned a nissan before. thanks alot


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

i have an 05 max and i love it. the se is the sport package and the sl is the more luxury trim. the biggest draw to me for getting my se was the sport suspension, the sl has softer suspension that makes for a more comfy ride, but doesn't handle corners quite as well. i test drove an sl first and loved the luxurios feel inside, i will probably go for that package next time. yeah that means i will be a repeat customer for sure, the max is awsome!!


----------

